# How Prostitutes name their prices....



## Hilly (Jan 11, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Study: Prostitutes in Chicago Forced to Service Police Officers for Free, Charge Whites and Hispanics More - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News

Very interesting.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 14, 2008)

I am completely not surprised by any of that.


----------



## duckduck (Jan 14, 2008)

That is absolutely fascinating - I really enjoyed Freakonomics, glad to see he is still putting out interesting research. I am honestly surprised they make only $20,000 - I would have expected that to be much higher. My friend who worked as a stripper earned about $50,000/yr.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm, that is interesting...goes back to your other thread because I learned something new today!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, so after the prostitute hands me her survey, I would be breaking out the hand sanitizer.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_I am completely not surprised by any of that._

 





 I wasn't suprised either, probably because I worked with some girls who would definately fall into that group of people.   But I thought it was kind of interesting, partly because I want to major in sociology!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 14, 2008)

*****


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah, so after the prostitute hands me her survey, I would be breaking out the hand sanitizer._

 
Yeah, uh, not all hookers are dirty. 

Also, I'm not surprised by this at all, especially the part about servicing cops for free.


----------



## Evey (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_That is absolutely fascinating - I really enjoyed Freakonomics, glad to see he is still putting out interesting research. I am honestly surprised they make only $20,000 - I would have expected that to be much higher. My friend who worked as a stripper earned about $50,000/yr._

 
The reason for that is probably that stripping is legal...prostituting is not so it's harder for them to make money. That's my conclusion anyway...lol


on another note...I wonder why they charge whites and hispanics more? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 15, 2008)

We have a decommisioned unmarked cop car.  It really looks like a cop's though.  You'd be surprised how much stuff we've gotten for free...and its not like we dress up as cops... this is just in our regular day clothes... free car washes, free food at fast food restaraunts, free stuff at the gas station, not to mention everyone switches out of our lane when we are driving or they put on their brakes.
okay back on topic...  i don't like the word "forced" to service cops for free... is it the cops doing the forcing or the pimps?   and i feel like i got ripped off because i'm white, damn.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 15, 2008)

There is a woman in our area that charges 50 cents.  She has approached me & my husband another time.  She hangs out typically by the drugstores or the local gas stations.  I have seen her walking the highway near them waving down every car that passed.   

Its so tragic.  She looks in desperate need of medical attention.  She walks around with no shoes and is always half naked.    It looks like she has no teeth and her eyes look so glazed all the time.  Oh, it makes me sad.


----------



## Daphne69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Street prostitutes generally have very low prices, risk is high for both them and the customers, so you would think it would be more, but alot of them are addicts, so they don't care, they have got it all down to just living from fix to fix.  The cops let it go on to a certain extent, for obvious reasons.

Here is the really disgusting thing - the average customer that pays these women $5 could be your husband or your boyfriend.  I used to have to drive down one of our major "strips" outside of Philadelphia, and anyone who uses that road knows to stay out of the far right lane cause you always get stuck behind some nice car from the suburbs going real slow looking for the girls - and when you can finally pass the jerk, you see that he looks just like any decent guy driving the family car, complete with baby seat in the back.  It is sort of revolting.

The real answer to this issue: want to get rid of the hookers?  Leave them alone and focus on arresting the johns.  They have ALOT MORE TO LOSE!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 18, 2008)

Want to get rid of street walkers?

Decriminalize and start making it a government regulated business. The only reason it's not been done so is because of conservative politicians who are too proud to admit that hookers can be an extremely valuable economic asset.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Want to get rid of street walkers?

Decriminalize and start making it a government regulated business. The only reason it's not been done so is because of conservative politicians who are too proud to admit that hookers can be an extremely valuable economic asset._

 
Agreed! It's the oldest trade in the world. The dutch have the right idea about it. They have designated areas for drivers to go with their working girl and the drivers door has a bollard next to it so he/she can't get out but the working girl can if she needed to get away and so on. They have quite a few good ideas like that going on.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_That is absolutely fascinating - I really enjoyed Freakonomics, glad to see he is still putting out interesting research. I am honestly surprised they make only $20,000 - I would have expected that to be much higher. My friend who worked as a stripper earned about $50,000/yr._

 
well what we charge for a 3 minute dance (twenty pound)
they charge for full sex...sometimes less.

in my opinion...the pretty girls with a good figure are dancers
the not so attractive ones are prostitutes.

thats a generalisation,i understand its not always the case...but in my experience it is!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_i don't like the word "forced" to service cops for free..._

 
i don't either. but i don't know, things may be different in chicago. as far as i know, prostitutes are rarely arrested for providing services to the public here. i've never actually heard of a hooker being arrested in this area. they usually just get a "this isn't going to get you anywhere, you really should consider cleaning yourself up," speech from the cops.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Yeah, uh, not all hookers are dirty. ...._

 
The article describes them as "street-level" hookers.  These are women who roam the streets looking to get paid for having sex or giving blow jobs to random men.  Men who could be carrying STDs or other random illnesses.  That, in my book, is just foolish and _unsanitary_.  IMO, hookers in general are just not people I consider clean and sanitary.  We will just have to disagree on this one.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 20, 2008)

we talk about this all the time in my college program since i am in justice services.

there is no way to get rid of prostitution. even if it's made legal, there will still be 'underground' rings and they will still walk the street corner, offering better deals than the legal brothels. even if you get all the cops around the prostitute area to clean it up, they will just move somewhere else.

it's been around forever and will continue to be around forever


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_That is absolutely fascinating - I really enjoyed Freakonomics, glad to see he is still putting out interesting research. I am honestly surprised they make only $20,000 - I would have expected that to be much higher. My friend who worked as a stripper earned about $50,000/yr._

 
I volunteer with a women's health program in a major US city. One reason some may not make much is because they only do it part-time or only once in a while. I have spoken with nurses, med students, teachers, unemployed women, stay at home moms, who are hookers. It is amazing all the different stories they have. I believe there are more prostitutes out there than most Americans would assume.

They aren't the thigh-high, rabbit fur wearing junkies either. They are all different sizes, colors and fall back on hooking because it is fast money. I know for a fact that the risk of cops and death has an effect on how often these women 'work'.....therefore lowering their overall income.


----------

